# Punch Card Pattern Swap:)



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been thinking about how a swap for KM pattern cards could be accomplished, or if anyone is interested in adding to their stitch libraries by sharing copies of their cards with others. Organized by each pattern cards stitch repeat, ie. 12, 24 & 30.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

I am no where in the league of you brilliant ladies but ,Have a fairly good stash of 24's. would be glad to participate if it can be worked out and I dont think we would be infringing on any patent laws.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to participate too if this is a possibility please regards


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

copywrite laws stnd for 50 years but since they are not being made anymore it would be o.k. as long as SIlver Reed is not still making them.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I am interested in the swap. Recently I bought 2 sets of punch cards on ebay. Only problem is.......one set the pattern book does not match with the punch card designs, and the other set, the pattern book is in Chinese!! Go figure.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have some CHinese or I think they are Japanese. THEy show you the picutures and how the coard is punched, so it really doesn't matter what language it is. You just copy it onto a blank card.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

euvid said:


> I have some CHinese or I think they are Japanese. THEy show you the picutures and how the coard is punched, so it really doesn't matter what language it is. You just copy it onto a blank card.


Yes, but what about carriage settings? Nothing in English so how do you know what settings to use?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Haaven't done it yet so I don't know. but I assume you can tell by the photo of the design if it is tuck or faire Aisle? THen you look in your instruction book and see how to set it up. I will check with my teacher next week if no one answers.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

What a brilliant idea, I would love to


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

euvid said:


> Haaven't done it yet so I don't know. but I assume you can tell by the photo of the design if it is tuck or faire Aisle? THen you look in your instruction book and see how to set it up. I will check with my teacher next week if no one answers.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I recently purchase this book (hard cover) that it is full of punch card patterns: The Complete "Harmony" Guide to Machine Knitting Stitches and Designs.

This book is no longer published but you can find one used and inexpensively on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Complete+%22Harmony%22+Guide+to+Machine+Knitting+&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0711100632/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1322006154&sr=8-2&condition=used

and AbeBooks.com: http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?kn=The+Complete+Harmony+Guide+to+Machine+Knitting&sts=t&x=59&y=6

I paid mine for about $7 including shipping.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd like to be in on the swap. How fun.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

ENtity,
THhanks. I hae their stitches guide and I like it so I did buy one of these.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! Ladies~~~
If you have a Brother or a Knitking are Japan machines that take ppunch cards you set your card on row 7. You start counting from the first row and keep counting til you have seven rows in you machine. Studio machines I think is 8 rows down. I also have 125 per punch Cards of different cars, trains, teddy bears, ducks, chicks, snowflakes in differents sizes, a lot of kids designs. Lace pre punch cards, Fair Isle designs pre punch cards, and many more. Plus I have the Alphabet ten letters high and already backword and the 15 letters high one too if you want. I've been knitting for 32 yrs.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds like a fun thing to do!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## RosettaH (Nov 17, 2011)

I just put up my mom's machine after 21 years, so I would enjoy participation.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Mikeal said:


> Hi! Ladies~~~
> If you have a Brother or a Knitking are Japan machines that take ppunch cards you set your card on row 7. You start counting from the first row and keep counting til you have seven rows in you machine. Studio machines I think is 8 rows down. I also have 125 per punch Cards of different cars, trains, teddy bears, ducks, chicks, snowflakes in differents sizes, a lot of kids designs. Lace pre punch cards, Fair Isle designs pre punch cards, and many more. Plus I have the Alphabet ten letters high and already backword and the 15 letters high one too if you want. I've been knitting for 32 yrs.
> Mikeal
> Reed City, Michigan


That alphbet set sounds wonderful. Where can one purchase the set?


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

tpmcgoo2~~
I got 2 baby blankets to get out today. And this afternoon I will scan these cards into the computer and start sending to you. Any type you'll would like? Let me know?

Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Which does the group think would work best for the swap? Knitters requesting patterns that they want then respondents could send emailed pictures of the patterns to the the knitter? If we did that the patterns could be punched out from the picture in the email. Any one think there'd be any problems this way? This way, the patterns are not being sold for profit. I don't think there's a law against sharing patterns with a friend, as long as the copy write laws are followed...One designer wants her name displayed on the advertisments and tags for items made with her patterns if made to sell...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

If the patterns are new and not from when the old machines were made and the compnay is pout of business then it is stealing. Most things out there have not been legally copywritted as the cost is high so you wouldn't copy write every design. However I as an artists don't appreciate it when someone copies what I do. SO it is a matter of ethics.
I for one wouldn't want to copy a pattern drom someone who is a designer and sells her designs. That is not ethical.
THe old patterns from the 80s however if the company is no longer in business, that is a different story.
Yesterday I said copywrites expire after 50 years, I meant patents.


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

I HAVE HARD COVER--PUNCH CARD PATTERNS--VOL. 5--IT'S A BROTHER BOOK BUT WORKS WITH STUDIO FINE HAS TUCK--LACE WEAVING INTARSIA JUST SO MUCH INFO BUT IT HAS NO INFO ON PUBLISHER OR DATE. MUST HAVE TO CONTACT THE BROTHER CO. DON'T REMEMBER WHERE OR WHEN I GOT IT BUT HAVE USED IT MAY TIMES. ALSO HAVE A LOT OF PUNCH CARD DESIGNS. HAVE JUST STARTED TO GET BACK TO MY MACHINE AFTER A FEW YR'S OF NO TIME. MOTHER HAD BEEN ILL & HAS NOW PASSED AWAY SO I'M RE INTRODUCING MY SELF TO MY MACHINE. ANYBODY FAMILURE WITH RICKI MUNDSTOCK SWEATER PATTERNS? CABLES & SUCH.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Lucky, I have been looking for the childrens book for magic cables by the same authorx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Lucky, I have been looking for the childrens book for magic cables by the same authorx


I saw this recently, I'll look it up for you later.
Did you check distinctiveknits.com they have easy cable publications too...


----------



## LUCKY (Oct 23, 2011)

I'M HAVING A BIG THANKSGIVING BASH HERE THIS WEEK-END SO NO TIME BUT IF YOU'D LIKE I COULD HAVE THE BOOK COPIED & I'D SEND IT TO YOU---IF YOU ARE NOT IN A BIG HURRY MY SON PLANS TO SET ME UP WITH A COPIER/PRINTER IN ABOUT A WEEK. RIGHT NOW I HAVE "CAST-OFFS" FROM MY DAUGTER & SON & ONLY A PRINTER. HE'S SETTING UP FASTER SERVICE TOO. I'M JUST SO GOLDARN HAPPY TO HAVE SOMEONE WHO SHARES MY INTERESTS. EVERYONE I'D SHARED WITH HAS MOVED AWAY OR DIED & THE LAST ONE LEFT HAS MACULAR DEGENERATION IN BOTH EYES & VERY LIMITED IN WHAT SHE CAN DO. LUCKY


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi does anyone have double jacquard cards for both or either 2 color or multi color patterns?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Hi does anyone have double jacquard cards for both or either 2 color or multi color patterns?


I have what I had mentioned in an earlier pm to you, Kate. I'll send it soon via mail. If I find other dj patterns I
ll send them also.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Which does the group think would work best for the swap? Knitters requesting patterns that they want then respondents could send emailed pictures of the patterns to the the knitter? If we did that the patterns could be punched out from the picture in the email. Any one think there'd be any problems this way? This way, the patterns are not being sold for profit. I don't think there's a law against sharing patterns with a friend, as long as the copy write laws are followed...One designer wants her name displayed on the advertisments and tags for items made with her patterns if made to sell...


I'm not clear on this method. Is it like when I sent a copy of the punch card for the ripple afghan? That was easy for me to send, but, I don't know if it was easy for anyone to copy and pucnh out the card as I did not receive any feedback.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not clear on this method. Is it like when I sent a copy of the punch card for the ripple afghan? That was easy for me to send, but, I don't know if it was easy for anyone to copy and pucnh out the card as I did not receive any feedback.[/quote]

That's all there is to it...It's easy to punch off the pattern from the screen. It's on my list of must knits


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, Does anyone have a football player pattern for a punch card KM???


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

boots said:


> Mikeal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Ladies~~~
> ...


Boots, I have 2 pages of different fonts in the alphabet that are girded. I can copy and email or mail them to you...


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> boots said:
> 
> 
> > Mikeal said:
> ...


Kate, are yours reversed like Mikeal's?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Kate, are yours reversed like Mikeal's?[/quote]

No, but all you'd have to do is put the card in backwards


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Kate, are yours reversed like Mikeal's?


No, but all you'd have to do is put the card in backwards[/quote]

Duh! I'll take em. Thanks.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

They're on the way


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I've been thinking about how a swap for KM pattern cards could be accomplished, or if anyone is interested in adding to their stitch libraries by sharing copies of their cards with others. Organized by each pattern cards stitch repeat, ie. 12, 24 & 30.


Hi Kate! I've just come across your message about sharing KM pattern cards. Did anything get sorted for doing this? Moira


----------



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to be a part of this swap
but I have only the basic brother cards that came with my machine, I am sure most of you already own them
so have nothing to give back to swap with??


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Since I posted this a link to a website has been shared with multiple pattern books for punch cards and garments for both the singer/studio/Knitmaster & the Brother/Knitking publications. Even the Brother Pattern Vol.5 and the Bulky 12 stitch punch card pattern book is available listed with the brother patterns (double the st repeat for the 24 st pattern readers) Electronic patterns are available in the Brother Stitchworld publications here;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

Scroll down and also click on the links on the Right side for both; About Brother & About Silver Reed
when you see the drag downs look for the manuals that's where you'll find all the pattern books...

Have fun


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi i would like to join the swap

maggie


----------



## dogxtc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can these be" shared" electronically? Ie take a close up pic of the desired card design and put it on site on a thread where people are after specific designs. I have started to get various designs and some have been duplicated when bought in batches. I noted on ebay one day that a lady took a photo of the design and it was close enough to see what to punch out. I didn't do that, as I already had it and told her not to take a photo too close as she was defeating the object of the sale. However, it could work to our advantage if people can take photos close up of the designs we want to share. still have to punch them out but it is a quick fix.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Ladies, at the link that Kate had posted above (3rd from this one), you can download a collection of books that contained Punch Card patterns. You will have plenty to keep you busy for a long while.


----------



## Adrienne Scott (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Lucky

Yes I have some Ricki Mundstock patterns: Magic Aran Sweaters #3 & #5, Electronic Sampler Sweater, Magic Cable Cardigans and a Pocket Full of Posies - Magic Cable Cardigans also has instructions that would be transferable to other pattern shapes and so could be used to design your own  

Best regards
Adrienne


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

kate i would love the ripple afghan!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Maggie, I'll check if I have it...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Maggie, I sent you a pm


----------



## hair (Feb 10, 2012)

Great idea. I am new to this, so how do we swap punch card?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

We have since found a source with books of pattern for cards online, download is free from this site;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

the fashion mags also have patterns included with the garments, Enjoy.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kate......You forgot the 40 stitch repeat (Passap Deco punch cards)...I think a card swap/exchange would be a great idea.....Think you would have to create a separate Catagory for it though....ex....Someone posts an original design(with all the machine stats)...and a picture of the swatched design ....in exchange for what they're looking for.....So cards could be posted as Offer/Wanted.......And...of course this would be done for pre-fab cards as well.....Could be done either electronically....or actually swapping cards through the mail......


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Face it....We need a dedicated Knitting Machine Website.....that encompasses all of what we have to 'search' for on a regular basis:
Punch Cards.... for each machine......and links to them
Books/Manuals.......for all the machines....and links to them
Tools/Supplies......for all the machines.....and links to them
Stitch Patterns.....''.......................................................''
Patterns.............."........................................................"
Yarn Suppliers......"........................................................."
Repair Shops......."........................................................."
Tutorials/Lessons..."......................................................."
....and anything else I failed to mention.....
Also would contain SWAPS/EXCHANGES


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Tallie9 said:


> Face it....We need a dedicated Knitting Machine Website.....that encompasses all of what we have to 'search' for on a regular basis:
> Punch Cards.... for each machine......and links to them
> Books/Manuals.......for all the machines....and links to them
> Tools/Supplies......for all the machines.....and links to them
> ...


Are you offering to set one up???


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent suggestion. Was actually the idea behind setting up the machineknittingetc site. No shortage of discussion boards but few places with well-organized downloads available. The site was based on a store model to make it easy to add, categorize, and offer information. It also makes it very search engine friendly as in less than 1 month most searches had individual manuals showing up on first pages of search.
The problem is, it requires contributions from others to succeed and be good. Being up for less than three months, it has seen over 5,500 visits and 25,000 downloads. Obviously there is a need. People are still having problems finding and accessing what is out there. The problem is only 3 people have contributed anything out of all those that visited. This makes it difficult to continue to expand the offerings.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

MKEtc.com, thanks for putting your site on. I have just had a look at it and see that you have a manual row counter kit for sale for the KH970. There was a discussion on these on the forum not so long ago...it's nice to see they are available.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> Face it....We need a dedicated Knitting Machine Website.....that encompasses all of what we have to 'search' for on a regular basis:
> Punch Cards.... for each machine......and links to them
> Books/Manuals.......for all the machines....and links to them
> Tools/Supplies......for all the machines.....and links to them
> ...


Needles of Steel has all of the original punchcard patterns on their site. Www.needlesofsteel.org.uk


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've punch cards for knit master machines 24 hole but they can be used on other machines just adjust the starting point. At present I am just sorting out all my bits and bobs and cleaning my machine. I'm looking for a punchcard for making a child's fair isle and can't find any small patterns at the moment. I am going to the library on Monday to see if they have any pattern books in there that I can adapt. I have quite a number of designs that were given to us by the teacher when I had my lessons.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

KateWood said:


> We have since found a source with books of pattern for cards online, download is free from this site;
> 
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php
> 
> the fashion mags also have patterns included with the garments, Enjoy.


I downloaded those punch cards to find most of them are the ones that came originally with the machine.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Brother pattern volume 5 and stitch world patterns are just two of the publications on that page they have hundreds of stitch patterns in just those two publications. There is also a chunky pattern book with 12 stitch patterns...
Scroll down and Open some of the pdf's;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


----------



## canadacannon (Aug 12, 2013)

I am just getting started so I dont have a large library, but would LOVE to participate! What a great idea


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I've punch cards for knit master machines 24 hole but they can be used on other machines just adjust the starting point. At present I am just sorting out all my bits and bobs and cleaning my machine. I'm looking for a punchcard for making a child's fair isle and can't find any small patterns at the moment. I am going to the library on Monday to see if they have any pattern books in there that I can adapt. I have quite a number of designs that were given to us by the teacher when I had my lessons.


Not one single book, 3 on hand knitting, 1 crocheting. Reminded the other day of Wendy Phillips so I think it's going to be some of her patterns.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've started sorting some patterns and I have a book of punchcard patterns of dogs. I have a Mickey Mouse pattern, 101 Dalmatians, one with an elephant and mouse, alphabet and numbers, lower case, various fair isle that you could put together to make your own design. Would it be easier to try and keep this post going and if anyone is looking for a particular design then just post and ask for it. We could all list what we have but it then means scrolling through all the posts looking for them. Just an idea.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Kate , i didnt get your message.


maggie :shock:


----------

